# ~~~> Unlocked Cellular Phones



## Silence820 (Nov 5, 2009)

I was wondering if someone could give me some advice on unlocked cell phones. How the work and should I buy one in the states or should I wait until I get to Mexico?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I understand that an unlocked phone can be equipped with a new SIM card when you get to Mexico. However, you can certainly get any cell phone you desire, once you get here. If it is only for temporary use, just get a cheap one and give it away when you are leaving the country.


----------

